# 600 amp service Gutter or no gutter



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a service upgrade coming up, one 3 phase 400 amp disconnect with 250 amp fuses and one single phase 200/ 200. all outdoor.
The engineer is calling out a 12x12 line gutter with parallel conductors. This is the only way I have ever done it.
I will need three 4 hole and one three hole polaris taps in the gutter for the line side make up.

What would be the violation if we just put a conduit up from each of the two disconnects for the service drop?
One with 250 amp conductors and one with 200 amp conductors.
It would eliminate the gutter and a few splices.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

I think the way you are thinking about doing it is a better job myself. Did you ask the engineer if he would accept it?

Also, I've seen gutters installed like I believe you are explaining, but I don't understand how they are getting by not complying with 314.28 as referenced from 366.58(B). I guess the AHJ did not consider it a "pull box"? IDK.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Do you need to CT it? If so just put some lugs in the cabinet.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

If there are CT's remote from there than I don't see the problem. If you have to have ct's in a cabinet then this won't work. You would have to come out of the ct cabinet


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

A HOT gutter ?

Is that your scheme ?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

That's how I've done it in the past for retail/apartment spaces. Make it the poco's problem. They preferred that to a ground level line side tap in a tamper prone gutter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

Suncoast Power said:


> I have a service upgrade coming up, one 3 phase 400 amp disconnect with 250 amp fuses and one single phase 200/ 200. all outdoor.
> The engineer is calling out a 12x12 line gutter with parallel conductors. This is the only way I have ever done it.
> I will need three 4 hole and one three hole polaris taps in the gutter for the line side make up.
> 
> ...


I don't see a problem until you have 6+ disconnects. I really don't like having line taps in a gutter.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> Do you need to CT it? If so just put some lugs in the cabinet.


It will just be the utility meter, no CTs


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Suncoast Power said:


> It will just be the utility meter, no CTs


So you have 2 or 3 meters??? I have never seen a 600 amp meter base without CT's. I am still not understanding where the meter's are located


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

The final design will be a 400amp/320 continuous meter 
The 3 phase fused disconnect will be a 400/250
The single phase disconnect for the two apartments will a 200/200
The two parallel risers will terminate in a 12x12 x48 line gutter.

Ill scan the drawing and post it when I go back out.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

This is a place for a CT cabinet and an Iline 18 space panel. Cheap and easy peasy.


----------

